# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Diskutime mbi Çmimin Nobel në letërsi (që prej 2002)

## erzeni

Shkrimtari hungarez Imre Kertes fitues i Çmimit Nobel për letërsi 

Stokholm, 10 tetor 2002 - Çmimi Nobel për Letërsinë iu dha shkrimtarit hungarez Imre Kertes. Komisioni Nobel tha se çmimi prej 1 milion dollarësh iu dha zotit Kertes për shkrimet e tij, të cilat vlerësojnë përvojën e individit kundër arbitraritetit barbar të historisë. Në vitet e tij të adoleshencës, shkrimtari 72-vjeçar ka qenë mbajtur në kampin nazist të përqendrimit në Aushvic. 

Ai e ka shfrytëzuar këtë përvojë në shkrimet e tij ku përshkruan nënshtrimin e qenies njerëzore nga forcat sociale. Çmimi për letërsinë është një ndër pesë çmimet që jepen çdo vit nga Komiteti Nobel 
................................Trepca...... 


Romani pare i Imre Kertes eshte "hap mbas hapi".
Ne moshen 15 vjecare ai pati fatin e keq te perjetoje kampet e Perqendrimit. 

Urojme qe vitin tjeter Kadareja jone te mare Cmimin NOBEL:

----------


## shigjeta

Po e hap kete teme e nxitur nga cmimi i fundit "Nobel" i dhene ne letersi. 
Kete vit ky cmim iu dha shkrimtarit nga Afrika e Jugut John Maxwell Coetzee. Ai eshte shkrimtari i katert afrikan qe fiton kete cmim ne 40 vitet e fundit. Ai ka shkruar disa libra dhe ese qe paraqesin kohen apartedit. 
Akademia Suedeze ne njoftimin per deklarimin e cmimit e quajti Coetzee "nje dyshues deri ne imtesi, i pameshirshem ne kritiken e tij kundrejt moralit kozmetik dhe racionalizimit te ashper qe ka shoqeria perendimore". 
Disa nga botimet e tij jane: "Waiting for the Barbarians" (Duke pritur per barbaret) ne 1980 liber qe e beri te famshem ne arenen nderkombetare; "Life and Times of Michael K" (Jeta dhe koherat e Michael K) 1983;  "Age of Iron" (Koha e Hekurit) 1990 etj Ai ka shkruar dhe shume ese ne forme ditaresh ne gazeta dhe revista te njohura.

----------


## Sokoli

Nobelisti me interesant nga keta te koheve te fundit per mua eshte ai i vitit 2000 Gao Xingjian. Kinezi i pare qe ka marre kete cmim ne historine e vete cmimit. 
Vepra e tij "Mali i Shpirtit" do ko*qe per t'u lexuar!

----------


## Brari

Shkencetari dhe Biznesmeni  Alfred Nobel  ishte dhe nje lexues i madh i letersise. 
Familja Nobel kishte biznese ne industrine e naftes ne Rusine cariste dhe si duket  letersia ruse mundet te jete e njohur per ate familje. 
Gjithashtu dhe Parisi ka qene  vend banim i Alfred Nobelit per shume vite e kjo patjeter ka ndikuar te ai qe te kete njohuri mbi zhvillimet e artit dhe Letersise ne Bote.
Thone se Suedia e sotme eshte nje vend ku lexohet shume.
Ndoshta dimri i gjate ben qe suedezi te mos dale rrugve sic dalim ne ne Shqiperi  ku gati cdo nate nuk leme pa dale ne xhiro e pa takuar  shoqerine.
Kur vjen mbremja gjithe Suedia mbyllet ne shtepi.
Gati cdo banor ka nje banes te ngrohte e te ndricuar dhe ata ulen e lexojne.
Cdo qytet  i madh ose i vogel ka biblioteke te pasur ku vlojne lexuesit nga te gjitha moshat.
Pra megjithse vend gati polar  aty qarkullon Letersia e gjithe Botes e kjo ben qe dhe vet Suedezet te bejne Letersi e te kene nje gusto Letrare te kualifikuar.
Kjo sjell dhe ate qe profesoret qe bejne perzgjedhjen e librave me te mire letrare  jane jo vetem lexues te medhej por dhe eksperte te mire. Prandaj dhe kur cfaqet kandidati per Nobel ne Letersi shkakton te njerzit nje si habi.
Akademiket Suedeze gjejne  pra Poete ose Prozatore aty ku Lexuesve te thjeshte europian  nuk i shkon mendja.
Me ckam ven re ata vleresojne shume mjeshterine e fjales dhe origjinalitetin tek Shkrimtaret qe perzgjedhin.

Ketu ne Albasoul behet Letersi.
Kam bindje se shume nga ju letraret ne Albasoul nji dite do beheni  te degjuar.
Dikur letraret e rinj prisnin me muaj dhe vite qe ndonje gazet e Tiranes ti botonte ndonje vjershe ose tregim.
Me zemer te dridhur ata  duronin fazat burokratike qe kalonte ai dorshkrimi i tyre  dhe disa semureshin nga frika se mos ne x  hallk te censures burokratike do cfaqej ndonji  y vigjelent e do thosh..na more..po biografine e ketij e dini mire yve apo jo..e dini ju  biri ose sternipi i kujt  eshte ki mo..hmmm...etj etj..
Dhe kur nje dite ndonjerit e ndonjeres i botohej dicka  fluturonte nga gezimi i falej nderes partise meme 120 here ne dit.

Ketu ne Albasoul  kushdo poston nje krijim te tijin e pret komentet e miqve pa pritur asnje burokraci alla ppsh  e kjo eshte nje mrekulli.

Keshtu ti Sokol djali.. 
Jeni ca ju ketu qe premtoni te beheni penda te njohura..
Te rinj jeni, gjuhe te huaja dini..pra asgje nuk ju pengon qe te shkoni la e me la..deri ne Nobel ...bile..

Qashtu..

----------


## Sokoli

2 fjale per Nobelin:
Fred Nobla mund te kete qene nje nga te dashurit me te medhenj jo vetem te letersise por te gjithckaje qe kish te bente me njerzimin besoj.

2 dhe per nordikun:
Me kujtohet kur pija frape me nje nordike andej nga sokaqet e helenit mor Brar vellai. Apapapa... E mbaj mend si tani kur gjysherit e mi suljote qe me vlonin nder deje e paskeshin nam te madh per burra e luftetare te zote u carmatosen kollaj fare nga buzeqeshjet e mermerta te gjakut viking... Jo per gje po eshte dhe soji i bagetise ta kam llafin. 

dhe 2 per kusure (meqe u krahasuan kushtet e kohes se preshit me keto te trangullit):
Kam degjuar njehere ish-shoferin e nje ish-antari te birose pultike te thote : "Kam qene mire! Jo se kam pasur kushedi cfare ... Po ama kam pasur me shume se te tjeret (lumturohej shoferi se e merrte makinen qepse dhe tv. Riviera me autorizim bashke me drejtorat e ndermarjeve). 
Ta kam llafin qe jo vetem qe jemi popull me ndergjegje te larte e njohes te mire te vetes po nostalgjia na ka hyre aq thelle, po aq thelle, sa qe jemi mesuar me te brenda, thua eshte bere pjese e jona.


Aaaaaaaaashtuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Sokoli

Nuk arrij te kuptoj perse dikush duhet te krenohet kur fiton ate cmim apo edhe t'i bjere damllaja sepse nuk e ka  marre dot.
Gjeja e vetme me te cilen duhet te krenohet rraca njerzore eshte vete egzistenca e atij fondacioni. Dmth. qe akoma dikush vazhdon te preokupohet, stimuloje dhe promovoje synimin drejt majave te artit, shkences e sidomos Paqes. 
Egzistenca e fondacionit Nobel ama eshte nje medalje me dy ane. Vertet duhet te lumturohemi per egzistencen e tij por nga ana tjeter duhet te hidherohemi dyfish po per egzistencen e tij. A nuk eshte turp promovimi i dickaje qe radhitet nder *detyrat* e dikujt?
Me i miri i shkrimtareve nuk ka bere gje tjeter me shume se *detyren e tij* kur ka nxjerre nje veper me vlera te medha. Detyre kjo qe ia ngarkoi vetes qysh kur i hyri rruges se shkrimtarit.
Shkencetari me i mire nuk ka bere asgje tjeter me shume se *detyren e tij* kur realizon apo zbulon dicka te re. Detyre kjo qe edhe shkencetari ia ngarkoi vetes kur zgjodhi ate rruge.
Po me e forta eshte ajo e Liderve. Kur nje lider merr cmimin per Paqen at'here duhet te pikellohemi e te behemi vrer fare. Thua valle nuk eshte *detyra* e cdo lideri te beje politike paqesore e te udheheqe ne cdo zhvillim apo ndryshim politik me mjete nga me paqesoret? Kur nje lider cmohet se ka kryer *detyren* e tij, vaj halli se ku u gjendkemi. 
Fenomeni i egzistences se fondacionit Nobel eshte nje pasqyre e vogel ku mund te shohe surratin e tij gjithe ky planet mjeran!

----------


## Dita

Sokol,

me kete logjike, nuk duhet te ekzistonte asnje lloj cmimi per vleresues, as ata me te rendomtit. Tek shkrimi yt mbi Nevojen, mund te perfshish edhe nevojen njerezore per stimuj per te bere me shume, per te arritur me shume e per t'u vleresuar si ndryshe nga te tjeret qe kryejne te njejten veprimtari si ata. 
Nje nga format e te llogjikuarit mbi taksat eshte se ata qe fitojne me shume duhet te taksohen me shume. Mund ta quash llogjiken e cmimeve si dicka te ngjashme me kete, perderisa keta njerez bejne dicka me shume, atehere duhet te vleresohen dhe me shume. Diferencimi i njerezve me aftesi te jashtezakonshme nga ata me aftesi te zakonshme, ndoshta ky qendron ne baze te vendosjes se cmimeve. Nese kjo ndodh me cmime me vlere monetare (1 dollareshe apo miliona dollareshe) apo ne forme medaljesh ari, argjendi, bronxi apo druri, me fleta lavderimi etj, kjo eshte nje ceshtje tjeter. 
Cdokush pastaj ka mundesine te zgjedhe pjesmarrjen ne konkurse, apo mospjesmarrjen, pranimin e cmimit apo mospranimin. Te jap shembull nga muzika me festivalin e Sanremos. Mesa di une, Adriano Celentano ka marre pjese vetem njehere ne Sanremo e me pas eshte mjaftuar me shitjen e disqeve. Nuk pati me nevoje per nje promovim permes festivalit. Me Eros Ramazzotti me duket se vlen e njejta gje.
Shkrimtaret mberrijne ne nje treg boteror po e fituan kete cmim e libri iu perkthehet ne shume me teper gjuhe se normalisht. Si rrjedhim dhe milionat jane me te shumte ne numer si pasoje e fitimit te nje cmimi te tille, mendoj se edhe pranimi nga publiku lexues po keshtu, pavaresisht se ne kushte te tjera ky shkrimtar ndoshta nuk do te ish lexuar prej tyre (per pune shijesh). 
Pare ne kete drejtim ndoshta mund te mendohet se ka dhe vend per manipulim ne kuadrin e dhenies se cmimit te letersise.

----------


## Sokoli

Sanremo dhe Nobel nuk jane e njejta gje. Nobeli eshte stimulim fund e krye kurse festivali i Sanremos eshte konkurim fund e krye.
Nobelistet ndeshen me kohen kurse festivalistet kryesisht me cikerrima te tjera. 

Gjithsesi po t'i kishe mirkuptuar me shume ato qe kam thene me siper nuk do e kundershtoje logjiken me shembuj por me logjike e bile po t'i kishe mirkuptuar tamam mbase do limitoheshe duke i lexuar.

Une s'arrij te kuptoj perse u dashkan diferencuar ne menyre ceremoniale (e me kaq zell per termin "diference") njerz qe na paskan aftesi te jashtezakonshme. Mbase termi "aftesi te jashtezakonshme" eshte jo shume i goditur. Nobelistet o Dita jam i bindur qe s'kane qene njerz me aftesi te jashtezakonshme jo. Ata jane promovuar sepse kane arritur dicka te jashtezakonshme. Te arrish dicka te jashtezakonshme nuk do te thote qe je i jashtezakonshem. Pika qe po mundohem te bej me ane te disa sofizmave eshte fakti qe nese keto arritje shikohen si gjera te jashtezakonshme eshte tregues i qarte per gjendjen ku ndodhemi sot. Ate per te cilen vleresohen nobelistet e quaj *detyre* e vaj halli kur u cmoka dikush qe ka kryer detyren. 
Jam munduar te permbledh disa pika me rendesirat perkatese e nuk e kuptoj pse zgjodhe Sanremot.

----------


## Sokoli

> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> *Shkrimtaret mberrijne ne nje treg boteror po e fituan kete cmim e libri iu perkthehet ne shume me teper gjuhe se normalisht. Si rrjedhim dhe milionat jane me te shumte ne numer si pasoje e fitimit te nje cmimi te tille, mendoj se edhe pranimi nga publiku lexues po keshtu, pavaresisht se ne kushte te tjera ky shkrimtar ndoshta nuk do te ish lexuar prej tyre (per pune shijesh). 
> Pare ne kete drejtim ndoshta mund te mendohet se ka dhe vend per manipulim ne kuadrin e dhenies se cmimit te letersise.*


Per te mos bere gabimin qe porsa kritikova me siper po them dicka per kete paragrafin ketu se eshte interesant keshtu si eshte.
Por ai paragraf mund te behet shume me pak interesant nese lexuesi i vendosur aty mundohet te zoteroje lirine ne shkalle maksimale e rruges per atje meson edhe te mos ngaterroje shtypin me opinionin.

Sa per shfaqjen e veprave ndaj nje publiku me te gjere, qe paska te beje dhe me famen e perkthimin, nje deklarate stoike mund te formulohej keshtu "Fajin per mosleximin e nje vepre nga te huajt nuk e ka autori qe nuk beri perpjekje te perkthehet vepra e tij e as taboret me perkthyes, por vete te huajte pertace qe nuk mesuan gjuhen e tij".
Me eshte ngulitur nje shprehje qe ma ka thene dikush e s'me del nga mendja. Thote: "Kryefjala e kesaj bote eshte zhurma" (fatkesisht).
Per sa i perket manipulimit, padyshim qe per te ka vend me tonelata... por ne te tilla raste ai nuk quhet manipulim por DIPLOMACI.

----------


## Eni

> Nuk arrij te kuptoj perse dikush duhet te krenohet kur fiton ate cmim apo edhe t'i bjere damllaja sepse nuk e ka marre dot.



 ngaqe ky shkrimtar X a Y, pasi ka pare se librat e tij shiten i i pelqen te mendoje se koleksionit te tij i mungon nje trofe, i cili do i shtoj me shume xhirot & fitimin.

Ndersa nga ana e egos mendoj se eshte nje kenaqesi kur degjon lavdet qe te behen. Njeriut i pelqejne dosido levdatat.

----------


## Dita

Per fillim. 
Nese e komenton nje shkrim atehere komentoje ne teresine e tij, jo ne pikat qe i shkeput pa i vendosur ne lidhje me logjiken e ndjekur ne te qe ne fillim.




Kam shkruar ne fillim.




> *Nga Dita*
> 
> Sokol,
> 
> me kete logjike, nuk duhet te ekzistonte asnje lloj cmimi per vleresues, as ata me te rendomtit. Tek shkrimi yt mbi Nevojen, mund te perfshish edhe nevojen njerezore per stimuj per te bere me shume, per te arritur me shume e per t'u vleresuar si ndryshe nga te tjeret qe kryejne te njejten veprimtari si ata. 
> Nje nga format e te llogjikuarit mbi taksat eshte se ata qe fitojne me shume duhet te taksohen me shume. Mund ta quash llogjiken e cmimeve si dicka te ngjashme me kete, perderisa keta njerez bejne dicka me shume, atehere duhet te vleresohen dhe me shume. Diferencimi i njerezve me aftesi te jashtezakonshme nga ata me aftesi te zakonshme, ndoshta ky qendron ne baze te vendosjes se cmimeve. Nese kjo ndodh me cmime me vlere monetare (1 dollareshe apo miliona dollareshe) apo ne forme medaljesh ari, argjendi, bronxi apo druri, me fleta lavderimi etj, kjo eshte nje ceshtje tjeter. 
> Cdokush pastaj ka mundesine te zgjedhe pjesmarrjen ne konkurse, apo mospjesmarrjen, pranimin e cmimit apo mospranimin.



Me menyren me te cilen kishe argumentuar para ketij postimi, ti rrezoje kuptimin e ekzistences se cmimeve vleresuese, dhe komenti im ka qene per te gjithe cmimet, pra deri edhe tek ata me te rendomtit. Ne kete fragment te cituar nuk ke zbritje ne shembuj, sikurse pretendon ne menyre fyese ne pergjigjen tende ne paragrafin qe po citoj me poshte.





> *nga Sokoli*
> 
> Gjithsesi po t'i kishe mirkuptuar me shume ato qe kam thene me siper nuk do e kundershtoje logjiken me shembuj por me logjike e bile po t'i kishe mirkuptuar tamam mbase do limitoheshe duke i lexuar.





Bashkesia e cmimeve perfshin mes te tjerash edhe shembullin e nxjerre nga muzika, si nje nga fushat e jetes ku pjesmarresit nderohen me cmime. A ka te njejten vlere me letersine muzika eshte ceshtje tjeter. Shembulli i marre nga Sanremo nuk u dha per krahasim mes nivelit te Sanremos dhe Nobelit, por thjesht si shembull per fjaline pergjithesuese




> *nga Dita*
> 
> Cdokush pastaj ka mundesine te zgjedhe pjesmarrjen ne konkurse, apo mospjesmarrjen, pranimin e cmimit apo mospranimin.




Ti shkruan:




> *Nga Sokoli* 
> 
> Sanremo dhe Nobel nuk jane e njejta gje. Nobeli eshte stimulim fund e krye kurse festivali i Sanremos eshte konkurim fund e krye.



Nobeli eshte stimulim fund e krye?
Para dhenies se cmimit Nobel ne nje fushe te caktuar perzgjidhen disa kandidate arritjet e te cileve vihen ne krahasim per te arritur ne rezultatin perfundimtar. Pra ketu situata e konkursit me nje juri perzgjedhese eshte e dhene, pavaresisht se ne kete situate nuk arrihet me pjesmarrjen e lire te personave me arritje ne fushat e caktuara, por me perzgjedhje nga lart.






> *nga Sokoli*
> 
> Mbase termi "aftesi te jashtezakonshme" eshte jo shume i goditur. Nobelistet o Dita jam i bindur qe s'kane qene njerz me aftesi te jashtezakonshme jo. Ata jane promovuar sepse kane arritur dicka te jashtezakonshme. Te arrish dicka te jashtezakonshme nuk do te thote qe je i jashtezakonshem. Pika qe po mundohem te bej me ane te disa sofizmave eshte fakti qe nese keto arritje shikohen si gjera te jashtezakonshme eshte tregues i qarte per gjendjen ku ndodhemi sot. Ate per te cilen vleresohen nobelistet e quaj *detyre* e vaj halli kur u cmoka dikush qe ka kryer detyren.



Arritja tek dicka e jashtezakonshme ne nivel shkencor, politik, letrar nuk mund te jete rastesi. Sepse nuk behet fjale per zbulime te rastit apo mendime bruto, por per mendime te perpunuara e te perfeksionuara per libra te nivelit boteror, arritje politike qe ndihmojne ne ecjen perpara te strukturave politike boterore, vendosjes se paqes mes kombeve, per zbulime shkencore te perfeksionuara ne studime te gjata teorike ne nivel teorish qe do ti qendrojne kohes. Pra pervec rastesise qe mund te coje njeriun ne dicka te jashtezakonshme, duhet aftesia e lindur apo ajo e pervetesuar me vite mbledhje dije dhe eksperience qe te permbushe zbrazetine e lene pas hovit te nje zbulimi fillestar. Pra aftesite e ketyre njerezve jane te jashtezakonshme ne fushen ne te cilen ata vleresohen.

Perse duhet cilesuar vleresimi i dikujt qe ka kryer nje detyre vaj halli. Detyra qe kane kryer ata nuk eshte dosido, por e nje rendesie te madhe ne te mire te njerezimit. 
Me kete menyre te shprehuri ti perseri hedh poshte nevojen e ekzistences se cmimeve, serish nga me te rendesishmit e deri tek ata me te rendomtit. Nderkohe ti ben dicka ne postimin tend te pare pergjigjes ndaj shkrimit tim (qe e citova dhe ne fillim).





> *Nga Sokoli*
> 
> Gjithsesi po t'i kishe mirkuptuar me shume ato qe kam thene me siper nuk do e kundershtoje logjiken me shembuj por me logjike e bile po t'i kishe mirkuptuar tamam mbase do limitoheshe duke i lexuar.



Me menyren e te shprehurit dhe logjiken e kesaj fjalie ti e vlereson veten me nje note te larte qe te dallon prej lexuesve te cileve ia ve kufirin ne drejtesine e domosdoshme te mendimit tend. Pra i ke dhene vetes nje titull qe te dallon ty prej te tjereve te cilet sipas teje nuk duhet te kene te drejten te shprehen rreth kesaj teme, pasi ti ke thene ultimativen, te verteten dhe ata duhet te te mirekuptojne. 
Pra nderkohe qe me logjiken e shkrimit qe une te komentova dje, pos kesaj fjalie ti i hedh cmimet poshte, me logjiken e kesaj fjalie ti je nje mbrojtes i zjarrte i tyre, duke nisur me cmimin qe i jep vetes.





> *Nga Sokoli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> *Shkrimtaret mberrijne ne nje treg boteror po e fituan kete cmim e libri iu perkthehet ne shume me teper gjuhe se normalisht. Si rrjedhim dhe milionat jane me te shumte ne numer si pasoje e fitimit te nje cmimi te tille, mendoj se edhe pranimi nga publiku lexues po keshtu, pavaresisht se ne kushte te tjera ky shkrimtar ndoshta nuk do te ish lexuar prej tyre (per pune shijesh). 
> ...



Paragrafi i cituar pjeset e mendimit personal i ka te mbledhura ne fjali me fjale kyce qe e vene ne dukje qenien opinion.

----------


## Sokoli

Te krahasosh Nobelin me Sanremot apo qofte dhe me sfilatat e modes eshte njesoj sikur te krahasosh shqiponjen me kanarinen apo qofte dhe me palloin (jane shpende te ndryshem).

Cdo gje e thene ka vlerat e veta por ato nuk eshte e domosdoshme t'ia veshesh atij qe i thote. 

Distancimi duhet te linde vetem brenda secilit prej nesh. Ai transmetohet vec ne raste turmash a hallduperie. Po ashtu edhe fyerja...

Kaq me duket e arsyeshme te te them sepse *me intereson vec fenomeni i egzistences se Nobelit* jo se cfare imazhi ka hedhur rrenje ne popullate rreth cmimeve qe shperndahen apo qofte dhe te cmuarve.

----------


## nursezi

Le te ndalemi pak tek fjala "detyre". Me sa po kuptoj une ti Sokol barazoke potencialin me detyren (n.q.s. ke potencial duhet te besh "detyren"). Potenciali eshte i pakufijshem ne kete bote po "detyren" nuk e bejne shume njerez. Po sa e veshtire eshte per njeriun qe te gjeje nje detyre qe ta pelqente? Se ne fakt n.q.s njeriu do gjeje nje "detyre" atehere ka gjetur kuptimin e jetes se tij. Per mendimin tim keta njerez qe kane fituar cmimin nobel pergezohen per faktin se kane kuptuar potencialin e tyre dhe kane punuar shume per ta zmadhuar ate. Gjithashtu keta pergezohen sepse nepermjet punes i kane dhene njerezimit dicka shume te dobishme. Dhe se fundi n.q.s une do te fitoja cmimin nobel ndonjehere do isha shume krenar qe shume njerez do ta vleresonin punen time. Kjo e fundit mendoj se eshte e vlefshme per te gjithe.

----------


## Larsus

shoke dhe shoqe bashkebisedues,
patjeter qe eshte interesante te shikosh se si i ndajne cmimet NOBEL ne letersi, ku me shume se ne fushat e tjera, standartet jane relative. 
Sidoqofte, ne saj te ketij vleresimi, shume autore jane bere teper te njohur dhe me fame boterore..ca si Sollzhencin do ti mbeteshin  raftit te pluherosur te librave nese nuk do te ishin gjurmuar nga pas. 

Shigjeta, eshte e vertete qe keto kohet e fundit ndarja behet ne menyre me ekzotike...demokracia po ndjehet edhe aty.
ne 2002 e fitoi hungarezi imre kertesz, ne 2001 V.S. NAPAUL qe eshte nga Trinidad..dhe ai libri i tij mund te ngatarrohet me nje liber te rendomte  :buzeqeshje:  ; ne 2000 ai kinezi dhe ne 1999 gunther grass me librin mbi gjermanine lindore..kjo eshte reflektim i kohes, sensibilitetit te autoreve dhe atyre qe gjykojne mbi librat me te mire..

 pak me poshte po sjell si behet seleksionimi, marre nga website i NOBEL E-museum:

"per Nominators  Literature
Right to submit proposals for the Nobel Prize in Literature, based on the principle of competence and universality, shall by statute be enjoyed by:
1. Members of the Swedish Academy and of other academies, institutions and societies which are similar to it in construction and purpose; 
2. Professors of literature and of linguistics at universities and university colleges; 
3. Previous Nobel Prize Laureates in Literature; 
4. Presidents of those societies of authors that are representative of the literary production in their respective countries. "

qe ne shqip do me thene shanset per kandidat per nobel jane te atilla qe ti me vertete duhet te jesh dikush.... 

sa per diskutimin tuaj mbi detyren me duket i tepert...ne fund te fundit, dhe ato te nobelit bejne detyren qe i njofin dhe i vleresojne kokat e shkences dhe diturise per sherbimet qe u bejne njerezimit dhe  shoqerise. 
P.S. nje nga nobelistet me interesante per mua eshte darao fo...('97)

----------


## nursezi

Do desha mendimet tuaja. Si thoni a eshte Kadareja material per cmimin nobel ne letersi?

----------


## Brari

Varet si e shikojne Kadarene ata grupi i akademikeve suedeze.
Kadare mund te jete i madh per Ne por ndoshta suedezeve akademike u eshte dukur me interesante nje polak ose hungarez.

Ne ndoshta mendojme se ata kur japin nje cmim ne Letersi mund te kene dhe nji qellim ne sfondin politik. Psh duke ja dhene nje kinezi  ndoshta mendojne dhe dicka tjeter... te demokratizojne Kinen meqe eshte shtet pa pluralizerm. Ose kur ja japin nje afrikani ndoshta kane parasysh te terheqin vemendjen e botes se Pasur per Afriken e Varfer ku vdesin nga urija mijra njerez ne jave..
Ose ne rast tjeter mos mendojne te sensibilizojne opinionin per te  luftuar apartejdin etj.

Psh tek Cmimi per Hungarezin  mund te mendohet se ata, Akademiket Suedeze kane si qellim te rikujtojne Botes se sa i keq ishte Nacizmi dhe se duhen mbajtur veshet e syt hapur per mos perseritje.

Shpesh cmimi Nobel ka rene si rrufeja ne dit me diell.. pra kur eshte lajmeruar fituesi njerzit kane ngritur supet...c'eshti ki mo..e njefni yve kte Shkrimtar...jooo..thone te gjithe..never se kemi degjuar..

Pra nuk eshte e thene qe fituesi te jete dikush qe eshte nen driten e Prozhektoreve te Skenes letrare Boterore por  te jete ndonje letrar i humbur ku as shitsi lagjes nuk e njef..

Por sic eshte ne ART e LETERSI  qe kur te duash Buallit mund ti thuash Elefant e ujkut Cakall e asnji ska te drejte te kundershtoje sepse eshte ajo Shprehja latine..Gustot nuk diskutohen..
Pra dhe per cdo shkrimtar e veper artistike mund te gjenden plot  fjale te bukura ose te keqija ne varesi te shijeve ose pikpamjeve te eksperteve..
Kush e ka lexuar shokun Zylo..kur per te njejten drame te Adem Adashit  si Mitro Karapataqi edhe  Zaim Avazi thone dy here gjera te ndryshme ne varesi te pamjes se fytyres se shokut Zylo e shokut Q.
Pra mundesia e te vleresuarit te nje vepre artistike ka aq variante sa ka oqeani  lloje peshqish.

Psh Dita pelqen Pikason e Ibrahim Kodren  por Une nuk kam asnji qejf me i pa pikturat e tyre..lol.

Psh..nje djali te mire Shqiptar i duket e turpshme qe ne autobusin Berat-Lushnje te mos ja liroje vendin nje xhaxhoje qe hypen ne Lapardha.
Kurse ne Stokholm  psh ala nuk ka hyp ne autobus Madre Tereza ose Konfuci (sikur te ngjallej) .. asnji nuk e luan mullaqen te liroje vend ne tren ose autobus..
Kshu eshte kjo Bote..

Edhe ne Letersi ajo qe na duket ne e mrekullueshme mund ti duket akademikve suedez..pun boshe..

Psh si gjykojne njerzit gjerat..pak humor..

Psh edi rama foli ne nje turme me ca jevgj te Brrakes. 
Ne origjinal ai supozojme se tha:

"O me shke-rdhata..ca kini bo..Do me jepni at m-ut vote juve a jo se e dini ju qe ja u bi fadromin e ju qis ke Paskuqani.me gjith lecka.."

Si do gjykonte psh Moikom Zeqo (me qe eshte socialist)  kte bised te edi Rames:

" edi Rama dhe nji here elektrizoi me elokuencen e tije origjinale qe buron nga fjalori enciklopedik i pasur i gurres popullore banoret esmere te Brrakes.  Ai i foli atyre ne gjuhen me te kuptueshme larg akademizmave te tipit Ngjela por ne menyre me direkte u prezantoi atyre  ate cka eshte realizuar e ate cka ai u premton ne te ardhmen".

Kurse Prec zogaj do thoshte per te njejten bisede:

"Edi dhe nje here tregoi arrogancen dhe vulgarizmin e tij tashme te njohur. Ai foli me banoret e zones sikur te kish perpara disa maxhup pa vlere e jo si te kish qytetare te kryeqytetit"

Erion Brace ne Zeri POPULLIT  te nesermen do shkruante.

"Zoti Zogaj, Racizmi ne Shqiperine Tone progresiste eshte i denueshem. Qeveria jone e cila ka perfshire vendin ne procese tashme te pakthyeshme euro atlantike nuk i toleron fyerjet qe PD istet e shpellave te Tropojes bejne mbi qytetaret e mire te Tiranes".

Pra mos cani kok per Nobelin se llafe jane te tera..lol.

----------


## Sokoli

Brar me meke. LOL

p.s.
Duku iher ka Hasa se po qajn cucat per tijane.

----------


## ChuChu

J.M.Coetzee "kokëkrisuri" i Nobel-it

Nga Elsa Demo



Coetzee: Afrika e Jugut është sfinksi im 

Shkrimtari jugafrikan J.M. Coetzee, shumë i kursyer për intervista, ai që nuk ka shkuar të tërheqë çmimin e prestigjit, "Booker Prize", në Londër dhe që nuk preferoi të tërhiqte as çmimin "Nobel", gjen momentin për të shkuar vetë në Itali të marrë një tjetër vlerësim, "Titullin e nderit" në qytetin e Torinos. Vjen nga Australia, është 63 vjeç, jugafrikan, është një nga shkrimtarët dhe eseistët e njohur të gjuhës angleze, i rezervuar deri në limite ndaj kontrollit, nervoz, si shumë nga personazhet e tij, por edhe i hapur ndaj pyetjeve të gazetarëve. Aftësitë e tij të famshme narative, që nga "Duke pritur barbarët", deri te "Turpi", i cili është i kryqëzuar me realitet dhe me simbole, dikush i ka quajtur alegorikë. "Jo, alegori jo, edhe pse akademikët vazhdojnë t'i zbukurojnë gjërat. Nuk ka më alegori në një kulturë post-religjioze, ku nuk kanë më rëndësi debatet teologjike". Por te libri "Turpi", realiteti pasqyrohet te simboli. 
-Në pjesën e fundit të librit protagonisti, vendos veprën e tij në një klinikë ku praktikohet një lloj eutanasia për qentë e sëmurë. A ekziston diçka e tillë në të vërtetë? 
-Sigurisht. 
-Por si te "Duke pritur barbarët" ose te "Foe", ky shkrim modern i Robinson Crusoe, episodi merr një ngjyrim simbolik, një diskutim mbi jetën, përfundimin e saj, muzgun e jetës, vdekjen.
-Sigurisht.
-Disa vjet ju folët për thellësinë e konceptit të turpit në romanet tuaja. Pak kohë më vonë doli edhe libri "Turpi" me të cilin shënuat në shenjë. Mendoj para së gjithash edhe për turpin e zotit.K, protagonist tek "Procesi" i Kafkës.
-Unë mendoj se turpi është derivat, ose rrjedhim i kolapsit modern, i asaj që një kohë quhej "nder". Le të marrim për shembull shoqërinë e romakëve. Festohej, verifikohej, respektohej dhe mbi të gjitha dënohej ai që e thyente atë. Sot turpi lind nga ajo shembje, nga zhdukja e atij kushti, e asaj vlere që njihnim.
-Në një masë të madhe dijetarësh diskutohet së tepërmi, peisazhi afrikan, speciet jugafrikane dhe për lidhjen tuaj me sublimen. Ju nënkuptoni sublimin në kuptimin që i ka dhënë estetika që në shekullin e XVII, apo jo?
-Sigurisht. Kolonizatorët evropianë shpenzuan shumë kohë për t'u familiarizuar me këtë peisazh afrikan. E shihnin si mjaft piktoresk dhe u përpoqën që ta përshtasnin me prespektivat e tyre. Ashtu siç kam shkruar "ishte një sfinks më tepër tronditës, sepse nuk kishte formë" dhe megjithatë krijohej një hapësirë për një retorikë të sublimit deri në zaptimin e kësaj toke të paprekur.
-Si vendoseni ju në këtë peisazh, atëherë?
-U deshën disa gjenerata për të arritur deri këtu. 
-Për të ndryshuar peisazhin?
-Po, mund ta themi kështu, avash-avash. 
-Cili është raporti mes trashëgimtarit "afrikan", boer dhe pjesës tjetër, prejardhjes suaj angleze?
-Konfliktual, dialektik, si në planin letrar edhe në planin ekzistencial, mendoj. Po kështu është në të gjithë botën, nuk ke edhe ti këtë përshtypje? Mendo për shembull për Italinë, për raportin mes gjuhës dhe dialekteve, për përkatësitë lokale dhe të gjitha tensionet që sjellin me vete.
-Cili është mendimi juaj në lidhje me shkrimtarët afrikanë që shkruajnë në gjuhën angleze dhe franceze, si Chinua Achebe, Wole Soyinka, Hamidou Kane?
-Për Soyinka nuk dua të flas. Achebe dhe Kane janë të vjetër, kanë shkruar libra të rëndësishëm dhe më pas ndaluan. Sot kujtohen, por rrallë. Ata i përkasin të kaluarës.
-Po për Nuruddin Farah, i cili jeton në Cape Town?
-Ai është më i ri, vazhdon të prodhojë, është një shkrimtar i madh.
-E gjykoni Nelson Mandelën, si një konservator?
-Po, Mandela ka një vizion të vetin, si politik ashtu edhe kulturor, një vizion viktorian të kohëve jo shumë të largërta.
-Si po ecën çështja Mbeki?
-Në Afrikën e Jugut, po ecën me të vërtetë mirë. Mbeki ka bërë ndoshta një gabim, për sa i përket çështjes së AIDS-it. Të gjithë qeveritë mund të gabojnë. 
-Mandela është martuar me vejushën e Samora Machel, një nga figurat e pavarësisë afrikane. Ishte një zgjidhje politike, sipas jush?
-Nuk e di, ndoshta. Por mund ta ketë bërë edhe për dashuri. Dhe uroj që të jetë kështu.
-Winnie, gruaja historike, si mund ta themi, e Mandelës, është po kalon një proces gjyqësor, në të cilin shpesh përshkruhet si mishërimi i të keqes. Deri në divorcin me Mandelën, ajo vazhdonte të sillej si protagoniste, shpesh kërcënuese. Mbaj mend që vila e saj e mrekullueshme është në kodrën e Soweto, lagjja e varfër e zezakëve të Johannesburg-ut.
-E di. Por, do të kisha dëshirë të flisja gjuhën e zezakëve, të klasës punëtore, të fshatarëve dhe t'ua bëja atyre këto pyetje. Besoj se përgjigjet do të ishin pozitive, sepse për ta Winnie ka qenë dhe do të mbetet një idhull.
-Përse?
-Përgjigjen në të vërtetë unë nuk di ta them.
-Australia po zhvendoset në mënyrë radikale nga e djathta, me një politikë të fortë, sidomos për sa i përket emigracionit.
-Qeveria australiane mbështetet në një mazhorancë solide, që sigurisht bën politikën që kjo e fundit i dikton. Por, le të flasim qartë, përsa i përket emigracionit, janë të shumtë vendet, bashkë me Italinë, që kanë sjellje dhe pikëpamje konfliktuale, përsa i përket kësaj çështjeje.
-Intelektualët, studentët, ambjentet akademike, çfarë pozicioni kanë marrë?
-Janë në mënyrë radikale kontradiktorë ndaj politikës së qeverisë.
-Personazhet tuaja, siç jeni shprehur shumë herë projektohen drejt së ardhmes. Çfarë nuk ju përket më? 
-Përcaktimi i shpirtit.

Veprat në anglisht 
"Dusklands", dy novela, 1974. 
"Nga zemra e qytetit", novelë, 1977. 
"Duke pritur barbarët" novelë, 1980. 
"Jeta dhe koha e Michael K" novelë, 1983. 
"Foe" novelë, 1986. 
"Masteri i Petersburg-ut" novelë, 1994 
"Të japësh ofensivë", ese për diktaturën, 1996. 
"Jeta e një fëmije" skena nga jeta provinciale, 1997. 
"Çfarë është realizmi? 1997. 
"Turpi" novelë, 1999. 
"Jetët e kafshëve", 1999. 
"Humanizmi në Afrikë", 2001. 
"Fëmijëria", 2002. 
"Elizabeth Costello", tetë leksione, 2003. 

Përgati: Brikena Demiras @SPEKTRI

----------


## Sokoli

> _Postuar më parë nga J.M.Coetzee_
> *"Mommy, Mommy, I won a prize!"
> 
> "That's wonderful, my dear. Now eat your carrots before they get cold."
> *

----------


## Brari

57 vjecarja austriakja Elfriede Jelinek eshte fituese e cmimit Nobel per Letersi.

Kadare sic tha elena e ka me lehte kur "mundet"  nga nje femer.. 
Keshtu qe skemi pse merzitemi shume..





ja c'thot gazeta  aftonbladet.


Litteraturpriset går till Elfriede Jelinek

Elfriede Jelinek.

Foto: AP 
En saga där alla sedan länge är döda TOVE ELLEFSEN LYSANDER ser Jelinek på Teater Galeasen 

Tidigare utmärkelser:
Elfriede Jelinek har tilldelats en rad litterära priser och utmärkelser under åren.
 Lyrik- und Prosapreis der österreichischen Jugendkulturwoche (1969).
 Lyrikpreis der österreichischen Hochschulschülerschaft (1969).
 Österreichisches Staatsstipendium für Literatur (1972).
 Roswitha-Gedenkmedaille der Stadt Bad Gandersheim (1978).
 Drehbuchpreis des Innenministeriums der BRD (1979).
 Würdigungpreis des Bundesministeriums für Unterricht und Kunst (1983).
 Heinrich-Böll-Preis der Stadt Köln (1986).
 Literaturpreis des Landes Steiermark (1987).
 Würdigungspreis der Stadt Wien für Literatur (1989).
Walter-Hasenclever-Preis der Stadt Aachen (1994).
 Peter-Weiss-Preis der Stadt Bochum (1994).
 Bremer Literaturpreis (1996).
 Georg-Büchner-Preis (1998).
 Theaterpreis Berlin (2002).
 Heinrich-Heine-Preis, Düsseldorf (2002).
 Mülheimer Dramatikerpreis (2002, 2004).
 Else-Lasker-Schüler-Preis (för hennes samlade dramatiska produktion), Mainz (2003).
 Lessing-Preis für Kritik, Wolfenbüttel (2004).
 Stig Dagermanpriset, Älvkarleby (2004).
 Hörspielpreis der Kriegsblinden, Berlin (2004).
Källa: Svenska Akademien 


Nobelpriset i litteratur går till den österrikiska författarinnan och dramatikern Elfriede Jelinek, 57.
  För första gången på åtta år går priset därmed till en kvinna.
   Svenska Akademien tilldelar Elfriede Jelinek 2004 års Nobelpris i litteratur för hennes musikaliska flöde av röster och motröster i romaner och dramer som med enastående språklig lidelse blottar de sociala klichéernas absurditet och tvingande makt.
  En av hennes mest kända böcker är den delvis självbiografiska "Pianolärarinnan", som låg till grund för filmen "Pianisten".
  Tidigare i år har Elfriede Jelinek tilldelats Stig Dagermanpriset och sedan den 17 september spelas hennes "Prinsessdramer" på teater Galeasen i Stockholm.
  På teaterns hemsida sätter Jelinek ord på sin anti-realistiska stil.
   Med patetiska anklagelser kommer man ingen vart. Det bästa botemedlet är att överdriva verkligheten tills den blir grotesk, säger hon.
  Elfriede Jelinek föddes den 20 oktober 1946 i Mürzzuschlag i österrikiska Steiermark. Hon skolades tidigt inom musiken och kom att studera komposition vid Wiener Konservatorium. 
  Men studierna riktades snart också mot teatervetenskap och konsthistoria. Och Jelinek började tidigt skriva lyrik. 
  Författardebuten kom med diktsamlingen Lisas Schatten 1967. Tre år senare romandebuterade hon med den satiriska Wir sind lockvögel baby!. 
  Det samhällskritiska kritiska perspektivet har Jelinek behållit och hon har en livaktig hemsida där hon följer samhällsdebatten. Hon har ofta attackerat den österrikiska mentaliteten och under högernationalistiska Jörg Haider vägrade hon låta sina dramer sättas upp.
  Tre av Elfriede Jelineks böcker har givits ut på svenska: Pianolärarinnan (1986), Kust (1990) och De utestängda (1992).

Mattias Lundell

----------

